

PHP Scalar Type Hinting RFC Accepted - bado
https://wiki.php.net/rfc/scalar_type_hints_v5

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Already submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9214464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9214464)

